# Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory



## mdnky (Apr 2, 2005)

Anyone else playing this (Mac version released on 03.22.2005)?  Runs good on the old iBook.  Only issue I've had so far is that rather annoying mouse cursor (DIVIX) problem on the static screens.  Seems to like to kick the fan on a bit too.  

http://macgamefiles.com/detail.php?item=18598


----------



## strawberry (Apr 15, 2005)

I installed this on my iBook ("Late 2001" G3/600 with 640 MB of RAM). 
It seems to load, giving me music, but the screen is black. 
Will this game not work on my iBook? Does my video card (ATI Rage Mobility 128) not have enough "oomph"?


----------



## mdnky (Apr 16, 2005)

I run it on a G3-900 w/640MB RAM and a 32MB ATI 7500, was pleasantly surprised with how well it runs.

There's no official MSR for Enemy Territory (mac version), but the original RCF ones are probably similar.  That probably explains your issue.  I have heard that it's not suggested to use any Jaguar version for Enemy Territory...Panther only.


The MSR for the original Return to Castle Wolfenstein (Mac version) are:
G3/500MHz or faster, Mac OS X v10.2.8 or later, 256MB RAM, *ATI Radeon 7500* (or Nvidia GeForce2 MX) or better 3D graphics with at least 32MB VRAM.

MSR for PC Return to Castle Wolefstein:  PII 400, 128MB RAM, 800MB HD space, 4x CD-ROM, 16MB 3-D video card.
MSR for Enemy Territory: PII 600, 128MB RAM, 800MB HD space, 32MB 3-D video card, broadband connection (56K possible for less than 8 players, but banned by most servers).


----------



## strawberry (Apr 17, 2005)

I am running Panther (10.3.8) and I was able to play the Return to Wolfenstein demo a year or two ago -- the Doom-like game where you're fighting off Nazi zombies...

Well, I still have the Enemy Territory disk image so I'll give it another try, but it sounds like it is my video card that just doesn't cut it any more for games like these.

Thanks for your info.


----------



## mdnky (Apr 17, 2005)

I tried Enemy Territory on my cousin's G4 400 AGP (16mb) this afternoon, same kind of issue you're having.  RCF worked fine though, at least the demo version did.  Sounds like Enemy Territory needs a 7500 or better on the ATI side of things, which really isn't all that surprising.


----------

